# Be on board for something



## Bazao

Bom pessoal, mais uma dúvida:

Se trata de uma matéria onde diz que Mary J. Blidge estava praticamente confirmada em uma cerimônia, mas ela desmentiu. Logo, essa expressão seria algo como "confirmada" ou algo parecido? Vejam: 

Jermaine claimed Mary *was on board for* the concert during a press conference yesterday.

Obrigado


----------



## dexterciyo

Seria que ela fazia parte do show.


----------



## Vanda

Tipo: conta comigo, tô nessa...


----------



## dec-sev

Bazao said:


> Bom pessoal, mais uma dúvida:
> 
> Se trata de uma matéria onde diz que Mary J. Blidge estava praticamente confirmada em uma cerimônia, mas ela desmentiu. Logo, essa expressão seria algo como "confirmada" ou algo parecido? Vejam:



A ler isso penséi que se tratava de uma só pessoa, Mary J. Blidge, cuja participação no ceremônia tinha sido confirmada (pelos outros, talvez pelos organizadores do evento) y ela (Mary J. Blidge) desmentiu-o.



Bazao said:


> Jermaine claimed Mary *was on board for* the concert during a press conference yesterday.


Mas auqi figuram-se duas pessoas. Que é "J." na primeira oração? Não acho que seja Jermaine.


----------



## Bazao

Dec-sev,

Na verdade, o Jermaine tinha confirmado a presença de Mary Jane (J.)Blige, mas ela o desmentiu (desmentiu o Jermaine)

Abraço


----------



## coolbrowne

Concordo com *Vanda*


Vanda said:


> Tipo: conta comigo, tô nessa...


Neste contexto, o sentido de "on board" é extensão do uso náutico (depois adotado para viagem por terra e ar) "a bordo". A expressão "to be on board _for something_" (perfeitamente extraída do contexo, *Bazao* ) indica o apoio da pessoa (no caso, MJB) ao tal "something" (no caso, o concerto). A questão é passar para a terceira pessoa: "ela disse que tava nessa" me parece esquisito; não sei como decompor este "nessa" em uma referência específica ao concerto e ainda conseguir uma frase razoável para ouvidos brasileiros. Quem sabe um outro colega tem uma idéia?

No momento, permitam sugerir uma pequena mudança aqui:


Bazao said:


> ...essa expressão seria algo como "confirmada" ou algo parecido?


Parece-me que não cabe a voz passiva. Deveria ser voz ativa:
Jermaine afirmou que Mary *tinha confirmado sua presença* no concerto durante uma coletiva de imprensa ontem​Saudações


----------



## dexterciyo

coolbrowne said:


> Jermaine afirmou que Mary *tinha confirmado sua presença* no concerto durante uma coletiva de imprensa ontem ​Saudações


----------



## Bazao

Perfeitamente coolbrowne

me parece uma ótima opção a sua, eu deduzo então que, na situação abaixo: 

_He's on board for their new album._

Eu poderia dizer:

Ele está confirmado no novo álbum deles. (ou Ele "tá dentro".)


----------



## coolbrowne

É por aí, mas a minha dúvida com "confirmado" (não com "Ele tá dentro") é que é passivo.





Bazao said:


> Ele está confirmado no novo álbum deles. (ou Ele "tá dentro".)


Poderia ser que alguém (talvez um agente tirânico?) tivesse confirmado, à revelia do artista. Por isto sugeri mudar a construção para a voz ativa, em que ficaria clara a idéia de que o artista teria confirmado de moto próprio. Mas,... talvez sejam filigranas?


----------



## dec-sev

coolbrowne said:


> :
> Jermaine afirmou que Mary *tinha confirmado sua presença* no concerto durante uma coletiva de imprensa ontem​Saudações


Parece que isto não está claro da oração original:


> Jermaine claimed Mary was on board for the concert during a press conference yesterday.


. Pode ser que Jermaine afirmou a presença da Mary no concerto sem perguntar a ela, e depois Mary desmentou-o?


----------



## Bazao

Exatamente dec-sev.

Segundo o meu entendimento, Jermaine confirmou a presença de Mary sem ao menos perguntar pessoalmente a ela se ela de fato iria ou não, possibilidade que foi descartada pela cantora depois.

Abraços


----------



## coolbrowne

Acho que estamos _procurando chifre em cabeça de cavalo_, *dec-sev*. Lamento, mas esta objeção não tem fundamento:





dec-sev said:


> Parece que isto não está claro da original:
> 
> 
> coolbrowne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jermaine afirmou que Mary *tinha confirmado sua presença* no concerto durante uma coletiva de imprensa ontem
Click to expand...

Observe que a oração original não consiste apenas da parte que você ressaltou em azul (*), a qual, citada fora do contexto, tem outro significado. A _oração completa_ declara o que _Jermaine teria afirmado_, sem pretender especular sobre a veracidade da referida afirmativa. Portanto não há qualquer contradição com possibildade aqui levantada:





dec-sev said:


> Pode ser que Jermaine tenha afirmado a presença da Mary no concerto sem perguntar a ela, e depois Mary desmentiu?


Seria perfeitamente possivel que isto tivesse ocorrido:





Bazao said:


> ...Segundo o meu entendimento, Jermaine confirmou a presença de Mary sem ao menos perguntar pessoalmente a ela...


Mas tal "entendimento" teria que ser baseado em informação ou conhecimento além do que permite a oração originalmente proposta.
------------------
(*) Apenas para esclarecer, esse segmento estava em negrito no post original apenas para corresponder ao formato da oração em inglês na pergunta inicial. Não houve qualque intenção de excluir o elemento essencial "Jermaine afirmou".


----------



## dexterciyo

_Jermaine claimed Mary *was on board* for the concert during a press conference yesterday._

Jermaine alegou, durante uma coletiva de imprensa ontem, que Mary *assistiu** ao concerto. 
Mas ela (Mary) desmentiu.

*_Was on board_: ela assistiu como integrante do grupo musical.


----------



## coolbrowne

Whoa! Not in Portuguese! I'm afraid not, my friend:





dexterciyo said:


> ...que Mary *assistiu** ao concerto
> ...
> *_Was on board_: ela assistiu como integrante do grupo musical.


Em português, há um sentido fixo:
Fulano assistiu ao concerto" - Fulano estava na audiência (foi um espectador)​Simplesmente, _não tem essa _de querer usar como "estar no palco". (Nem pensar! ).

Até mais ver...


----------



## dexterciyo

coolbrowne said:


> Whoa! Not in Portuguese! I'm afraid not, my friend:Em português, há um sentido fixo:
> Fulano assistiu ao concerto" - Fulano estava na audiência (foi um espectador)​Simplesmente, _não tem essa _de querer usar como "estar no palco". (Nem pensar! ).
> 
> Até mais ver...



Certo. Sem contexto prévio esse é o sentido. Mas com contexto, acho que podería ser possível, ou não?

Anyway, the point is that he says she was there as part of the band. That is the idea that should convey the Portuguese version — you are the natives.


----------



## coolbrowne

Não, de fato não seria:





dexterciyo said:


> Mas com contexto, acho que podería ser possível, ou não?


Desculpe se não fui claro, mas, neste caso, não depende do contexto (I can't believe I'm saying that ). O que eu tentei dizer é que, independente de outros elementos, em português, só há um sentido quando se diz:
Fulano assistiu a um concerto​O sentido é que Fulano _era um espectador_. Se não me engano, o problema é que quando se tenta aplicar dedução lógica a outros idiomas, chega-se às barreiras do uso e da percepção locais. E aí, não ha lógica que resista. 

De qualquer maneira, se restar qualquer dúvida, por favor, pergunte. Estamos aqui para esclarecer (never mind my "tagline" jeje )


----------



## dexterciyo

Roger that!


----------



## dec-sev

coolbrowne said:


> ... mas, neste caso, não depende do contexto (I can't believe I'm saying that ).


 It's a very good example of the fact that it's not a context that determines the meaning of a word, but words make context. I wanted to say this as far back as we were discussing "have balls"


----------

